# Cape Town Property!



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Finally taking the plunge and moving from UK to SA/ Cape Town.

Can't wait and so excited! lane:

Wondering what any ones thoughts are on places to live?

I can't decide between the Blouberg area in a security estate or an apartment in City Bowl, or maybe even a security estate in Atlantic Beach golf estate even though that is quite far our.

If any one has any suggestions.. I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## mdeb2008 (Oct 29, 2012)

emmacee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally taking the plunge and moving from UK to SA/ Cape Town.
> 
> ...



It really depends on where you will be working - morning traffic 
can be a big issue.


----------



## pomE (Oct 30, 2012)

Certainly depends on where you will be working, but I can vouch for the Blouberg' area and in particular Atlantic Beach GE. We were lucky enough to live there for a few years, and the estate is very nice- security very strict, very well kept grounds, good clubhouse facilities for residents and good leisure complex. Melkbosstrand is a really nice little chilled out place- only a 2 minute drive up from B'berg, but much more olde worldy and not the tourist throngs of up the road. The beach is awesome for summer evening strolls, and the whole area is generally regarded as pretty safe. Props not cheap on AB though....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Blouberg and the City Center and very different areas. I live in the City Center I like it a lot. Security is great, and you can walk out to eat, pubs and shops. 

Blouberg is nice for the views and I would think you would be able to get a place bigger then the you would for the same price in the City Center.

I agree find out where you are going to be working so you are not spending hours in traffic. It gets annoying fast!!


----------



## oonie (Nov 1, 2012)

are you single or coming out with kids (do you need to consider schools)? also what type of person are you, are you sporty (what sort of sport because blouberg is windy just like the name indicates so great if you are wind or kitesurfer) or social (clubber) because each part of cape town offers a different lifestyle & it has a reputation of being a difficult place to make friends (which is partly true but also you gotta know how to get in there - i'm not an expat, i grew up in CT & have lived here for last 40years - although travelled & lived abroad too). long story as to why i'm on this site which i won't bore you with.


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.


Best wishes

Chris


----------

